# new boarder...need help picking out a board + gear



## trev72492 (Jan 25, 2014)

My man,

I also just started riding! My girlfriend and I have gone to a couple resorts in the mast month and i completely fell in love with it. It's such a dope feeling going down a mountain. I'm from CT as well man, not much to ride around here.. haha. Vermont's amazing.


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

ultimate8 said:


> Hey all -
> 
> I'm a new snowboarder (been out there twice and enjoyed it even though I fell a lot) and just stumbled upon this forum this week. I'm 23 and from CT and used to ski when I was a lot younger and a few of my buddies were picking up snowboarding this season so I figured I'd tag along. I'm still figuring out how to stop toe side and hopefully will progress to linking some turns but that will come with practice.
> 
> ...


Welcome. I always tell newcomers to buy from the ground up (other than helmet, which I assume you'll make a decision on on your own). Start with boots, then get bindings that fit the boots, then get a board.

Boots: buy local, buy new. Try on as many as you can, this should account for half of your budget or more.

Bindings and board: I would buy last year's leftover stock if you can find your size. Try the outlet at evo.com. Rossi amptek boards would be a good place to start researching. Mid-flex, camber between the bindings. In terms of bindings something mid-flex. There are a ton of options, but personal favorites include Flux TT, Burton missions or malavitas, 390 boss, Salomon hologram. Depending on the brand you're L or XL. 

In terms of length, I wouldn't go past 160. Like 157-160 based on your weight. 

Good luck.


----------

